# Fort Collins, CO- 4 year old female needs new home



## sashadog

My heart is breaking as I'm writing this as this is something I never thought we'd have to do but I feel it's our last option. 
We adopted Sasha, a 3 1/2 year old GSD from a private family about 2 years ago. She has grown into an incredible dog and has come so far from when we first adopted her. Unfortunately, as she has matured, Sasha and our Cattle dog X, Scarlett, have become less and less tolerant of each other. The most recent fight last week resulted in Scarlett getting pretty beat up. This is not a situation that we can manage any longer and feel finding Sasha a new home would be best for everyone involved. The tension in our house is not fair to either dog. 
Our main roadblock comes in the fact that she was diagnosed with low grade fibrosarcoma in her rear knee about a year ago. We had the tumor removed and she's been left with a limp in her rear leg. Although her prognosis is good according to the vet, people hear "cancer" and run and I can't say I blame them. 

Other than her issues with our one female, she is wonderful! She is very obedient and she earned her Canine Good Citizen last year. She loves people and kids and other than an initial "stranger alert" bark at the door, has never shown aggression towards people. She can be leash reactive with anxious dogs but is easily snapped out of it and is good with other dogs after polite introductions. She cannot live with cats though, as her prey drive is very high. 

We are currently looking for a wonderful home for this sweet girl and are willing to travel if it means a great future for her. I am also open to any suggestions about how we can work with this! Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Shaina

I will pass on the word for you, I live in Boulder...  Hope you find a resolution soon.


----------



## sashadog

Thank you.... Although we are going to make sure she goes to a wonderful home and not just pass her off to the first person wanting a pretty dog, this is a hard thing to drag on. Just looking at her makes me want to cry. 

And I forgot to mention in my original post that she is spayed and also UTD on her vaccines.


----------



## dazedtrucker

My son lives there, I will tell him about her. Maybe he knows someone. I know he would love to have a Shepherd again, but the apt. complex he is in has a ban on them.
Good luck, sorry you have to deal with this


----------



## msvette2u

Female-female aggression is fairly common...I'd advise keeping them completely separated until you can sort it all out or rehome her.
Get a couple nice gates and use them, and crate/rotate (one's crated or put away while the other's out, and vise versa).


----------



## sashadog

msvette2u: I know that now and have gotten chastised by several of the rescues that I've contacted, not that I didn't deserve it  I guess I assumed since they got along during our pre-adoption visits and my cattle dog and border collie (females) are buddies that it would be ok but now I'm eating my words. I feel terrible for putting them in this situation. I should have thought more with my head rather than falling in love with Sasha and thinking I could make it work. 

We're using the crate/rotate system right now unless we're out with them on leash and supervised. We have gotten lax in the past thinking they had sorted it out and it resulted in even worse fights. Learned that lesson the hard way... 

And thank you guys for your help, the more people who hear about her the better. Someone will find a spot in their heart for her


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Don't beat yourself up. It isn't your fault that they don't get along. Some females do get along very well. Others don't. I'm sorry it didn't work out for your girls. You are doing the right thing for Sasha and Scarlett - even though it is such a hard thing for you. 

Sasha is a beautiful girl and sounds very sweet. I'm sure you will be able to find her a wonderful, loving home. 

Best of luck,
Jan


----------



## sashadog

Thank you for the encouragement. It's comforting to be reassured that this is the right decision and we aren't being selfish owners. I hate to live my life with doggie regrets!


----------



## Anja1Blue

Beautiful girl! Which rescues have you contacted? Best are Front Range (south of Denver) and GS Rescue of Central Colorado (located between Fairplay and Buena Vista.)
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## sashadog

I have contacted Front Range German Shepherd Rescue and they said that they couldn't take any more dogs at this time. They then referred me to an all breed rescue in Denver who also couldn't take her. I have also gotten in touch with German Shepherd Rescue of the Rockies and they have posted her on their site for me. I'm pretty sure that I submitted a surrender application to Central Colorado but I haven't heard back from them yet. I'll probably email them in a few days if I don't hear soon.


----------



## Stosh

I have a friend in Nederland and one in Denver- I'll see if they're interested. I made the decision to rehome a female gsd and while it was a very tough thing to do, she's much happier than she was here and is having a blast with her new family and their gsd. Hope you also find the place she needs to be soon


----------



## Anja1Blue

sashadog said:


> I have contacted Front Range German Shepherd Rescue and they said that they couldn't take any more dogs at this time. They then referred me to an all breed rescue in Denver who also couldn't take her. I have also gotten in touch with German Shepherd Rescue of the Rockies and they have posted her on their site for me. I'm pretty sure that I submitted a surrender application to Central Colorado but I haven't heard back from them yet. I'll probably email them in a few days if I don't hear soon.


Per the surrender application, it may be at least 10 days before you hear from one of their volunteers, so I wouldn't send a communication until that time is up. Rescues are always busy with one thing or another, they will contact you when they have had time to review your application........GSDR of Central Colorado is great though, I hope Connie will agree to take your dog: she really knows GSD's and is very dedicated - Sasha would be in good hands.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## sashadog

_Stosh_: Thank you! All we want is to find her a wonderful home. Feel free to PM if anyone would like my information to set up a meeting or have any more questions. I'm on here at least a couple times a day  Anything we can do to find her a wonderful home. And after watching the two girls closely for the past couple days (i.e watching them stare daggers at each other through the various crates and gates now in the house  ), I'm feeling very confident that this is whats best for both of them. 

_Anja1Blue_: That is good to know! I must have missed that and I will wait for a reply then. I so appreciate the support that you all have offered and I am comforted to know which rescues are really wonderful as I've had some less than good experiences in the past fostering/volunteering and such with some local no-kill shelters. Good intentions don't always=what really best for the dogs and we will only do the best for Sasha. Solid references are wonderful!! Thank you again!


----------



## msvette2u

While you are waiting, don't let them stare at each other. Cover crates, and/or adjust them to different areas of the house. 
Your dog may wind up wanting to eat the next dog she meets alive and it's going to be very tough to send a dog to rescue that is wanting to attack other dogs.


----------



## sashadog

Good advice... thank you.


----------



## Uzi-

I'm out in central Nebraska and would love to have a female GSD. I lost my female Heidi last fall and while I still have 2 males (both neutered) another female would be great. If this sounds like something that might work for you send me a PM and we could discuss things more in detail. I'm not opposed to meeting you part way if it would help. According to google maps we are only about 4.5 hrs apart.


----------



## sashadog

Had a few more requests for some more pictures, so here are some better ones. We have a potential home lined up for her as long as she gets along with his boys  updates soon!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Great news...and just a reminder to be sure to check vet and personal references and do a home check.


----------



## Anja1Blue

BowWowMeow said:


> Great news...and just a reminder to be sure to check vet and personal references and do a home check.


Yes, I can't stress enough how important these things are. People can and will say anything. You need to see it for yourself, and hear from others outside the adopters' family. I would also charge a rehoming fee - I would never give away one of my dogs for free, unless it were to a VERY close friend......good luck!
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## sashadog

Good idea! Thank you! I was thinking of just having them fill out one of the adoption rescue applications but thought that might be overkill? Also, what's a reasonable rehoming fee? She is wonderful but I hate the idea of making money off my dog. Feels like I'm selling her instead of finding her a better situation. I think we'll just ask for a donation to be made to a local rescue or something like that.


----------



## msvette2u

If she is spayed, $100-150 is a good fee. I would not feel guilty about that. It's to deter people who want a freebie and also make sure they think about their decision a bit before doing it.
ALSO it is never a bad idea to have them complete and return an application. That also deters people to an extent, and gives you an idea of how they are as pet owners.
Things like...Fenced yard (style/height), type of discipline employed (make sure there's no physical corrections like hitting/smacking/swatting), type of food fed, home owner vs. renter (it's tough to find a place to rent with a GSD), etc. If a renter, do they have landlord permission?
I'd have a set of things you will not budge on - for instance, small kids if the dogs have never been around them, fenced yard, home owner, etc.


----------



## KZoppa

She's gorgeous. Wish i still lived in the springs. good luck and best wishes for her.


----------



## sashadog

Thank you! Hopefully we can find a good home soon. The stress between the two girls is starting to wear on everyone... Will print out/email applications to interested parties. Better safe than sorry! If they have nothing to hide, it shouldn't be an issue. Thank you again for all the advice and support


----------



## Anja1Blue

sashadog said:


> Thank you! Hopefully we can find a good home soon. The stress between the two girls is starting to wear on everyone... Will print out/email applications to interested parties. Better safe than sorry! If they have nothing to hide, it shouldn't be an issue. Thank you again for all the advice and support


It is a difficult situation, but you have the right attitude. It can take weeks or months to find the right home - one of our members here took 7 months a while back, but she found the ideal place for her girl to go, and had no regrets. Hopefully it won't take you that long, but the trick is to not get so frustrated that you want her gone yesterday....just keep the girls separated (not hard if you are using crates), it will get easier as you become used to the routine. (And if you still haven't heard back from GSDR of Central Colorado after 2 weeks, you might want to try contacting them again.)

As far as charging a fee, don't feel bad about it. You have invested time, effort and money into caring for Sasha - and asking for a reasonable sum should deter unsuitable applicants. (You can suggest that the adopter send a donation somewhere, but you will not know if the person actually follows through with it - better to have the fee paid to you up front. This is what I would do, and I would ask for at least $150........) Still way cheaper than a puppy (for which even a rescue will often charge around $350, that's what we paid for Conor, who was 6 months old at the time.)

I wish I could help you more - if I only had Conor I would have taken her for you. But Anja would not tolerate another girl, she will fight another female......
_____________________________________ 
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## sashadog

We're doing a visit with potential home on Saturday!!


----------



## msvette2u

That's great


----------



## BowWowMeow

Good luck! And double and triple check those references!


----------



## sashadog

So we did another vet check and the news is only so-so on her leg. But I thought I'd throw a question out there and maybe you guys can offer some advice... given a choice would you rather adopt a dog with three legs or a dog with the possibility of having reoccurring fibrosarcoma in her leg? We are seriously debating how to handle this situation. How possible is it that the pain in her leg or her "feeling" handicapped is contributing to her issues with our dominant girl?


----------



## mysweetkaos

sashadog said:


> So we did another vet check and the news is only so-so on her leg. But I thought I'd throw a question out there and maybe you guys can offer some advice... given a choice would you rather adopt a dog with three legs or a dog with the possibility of having reoccurring fibrosarcoma in her leg? We are seriously debating how to handle this situation. How possible is it that the pain in her leg or her "feeling" handicapped is contributing to her issues with our dominant girl?


Not sure on the adoption question....I guess it would depend how much chance of reoccurance? If it's a good chance, I'd prefer a tri-pod. As for pain altering personality....I would vote a big yes. I am no expert but I know from 2 different situations, one we had a long term foster with severe HD and Kaos for some reason took issue with him beyond what was normal, and also our Kaos as he ages and has knee arthritis on his bad days (which have been very few lately) he is a whole different animal than on his good days. His attitude towards our other dog is completely different depending on how he's feeling


----------



## sashadog

Hmmm... We've had several people run as soon as we send them the vet reports and tell them the prognosis. Now, the prognosis is not bad but it's pretty unknown. The safest course of action is amputation, as it's the only therapy that can almost guarantee no reoccurrence. Her cancer was a low grade and unlikely to metastasis IF it was removed. It was removed but not with clean margins and now it has returned (possibly). 

I'm just at a loss as what is best for Sasha, her future in a new home, and the possibility of not being able to rehome her with a "bad leg." Having to find her a new home is bad enough but being in limbo about her future is even worse...


----------



## BowWowMeow

I would rather adopt a dog with three legs and also think that sounds like the only real option for her health? That is a very aggressive cancer and if you don't get rid of the leg it will metastasize, no?


----------



## blehmannwa

I'd adopt a tripod over a recurring fibro. This is a terrible decision for you to make. I'm going to be adopting a rescue when Felony, my pit bull, passes and I'm wanting to provide a home to a hard to place dog. However, I'm so burnt out by medical and orthopedic problems that I'd rather deal with behavioral issues. A tripod in good health would be more desirable to me than an uncertain prognosis.


----------



## sashadog

We've actually been told that it's usually a very localized cancer, but of course there is no predicting 100% what cancer will do. When we first had it biopsied, it came back as a low grade fibrosarcoma, which doesn't appear to be very aggressive per my research. But as I said before, what's tricky is that cancer is cancer and can have a mind of its own sometimes.

We have spent over $2500 in the past few months between Sasha's diagnostic tests and the holes that she's put in my other female Scarlett so even if we wanted to, I'm not sure we could manage another major surgery until next year. So should we put off trying to rehome her until we can afford an amputation?


----------



## BowWowMeow

Oops, sorry--I thought I read osteosarcoma. I think the big risk with fibrosarcoma is the leg breaking, correct? I don't know how fast it grows--did the vet give you any indication of that? 

I know it is hard to place dogs with issues, whether it's behavioral or health. I'm sorry you've got a double whammy here. Is there any harm in continuing to advertise her though? 

And are there fundraising opportunities for her treatment through a rescue? [Not on this board, of course!!!!!!!]


----------



## msvette2u

Amputate. 
People aren't even adopting the back-injured (healed) dogs we have for adoption for fear of a big vet bill


----------



## sashadog

No worries , yes osteosarcoma would pretty much be a death sentence even with amputation so thank god its not that! The vet although helpful couldn't give us much information on how fast it's growing or what exactly it's movements are. The tumor is very close in the bone so is difficult to feel as well as not totally visible on an X-ray film. That's part of what makes this such a difficult situation is that there aren't very many real answers. We can't afford to do an ultrasound, new X-ray, and hopefully an aspiration just to find out that "yep, the leg needs to come off."

From the research I've done, most of the rescues are pretty much up to their ears with issues and have no money to help. Which is fine. I am just as glad that other dogs are getting the attention they need and luckily we have family that are possibly willing to help us out. I actually would feel really guilty taking money from dogs that desperately need help 

At this point we aren't sure what we're going to do as far as rehoming her because I refuse to pass on her issues to another person who isn't prepared to care for them. If a guardian angel, wealthy, GSD experienced home comes along, wonderful! But I'm not getting my hopes up. I'm pretty sure that we're going to amputate her leg because I truly believe it will be in her best interest and help us in trying to rehome her. Ugh... talk about an emotional roller-coaster...


----------



## sashadog

So Sasha is officially being put on "medical hold" until we can save up enough money to go through with the surgery. It will be at least 6 months until we have to revisit the idea of having to rehome her because we want to get her through the surgery and make sure she is completely recovered before looking for a new home. Luckily, the two girls are under control and my boyfriend and I are actually moving to different cities due to school changes so the girls will be separated from here on out and out of this stressful situation. It's a temporary solution and some not so wonderful "health" news but we have to deal with whats dealt to us  So I guess if this thread needs to moved, should I pm a moderator?

And BowWow, yes we've applied for a couple different types of financial assistance through various pet care organizations. I'm not sure we're gonna do any sort of fundraiser but if the organizations could help that would make a huge difference! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Anja1Blue

Kudos to you for standing by Sasha and deciding to take care of her - there are those who would not have done so. Perhaps you could post here from time to time and let us know how she is progressing! A very happy holiday season to you and Sasha......:toasting:
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

